# Growth On Eye of Angelfish



## FootlesWonder (Jul 21, 2008)

So was looking carefully at my fish today and noticed this growth smack dab on the centre of my angel's eye. I think it must have developed within the past day or two. I thought it might be Ich but none of my other fish show any spots. It protrudes quite a bit and a pale milky translucent colour. Any ideas greatly appreciated. :-? For a idea of size my angels are around 3.5-4in tall from top fin to bottom.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It could be from an injury or scrape. It could also be the beginning of pop eye or cloudy eye, both of which can be contributed to poor water quality.

What are the water parameters on the tank?

How long has this tank been set up?

I don't believe it is ich at all.

Are the fish flashing? Eating? Behaving normally otherwise?


----------

